# rare violin scores



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

For those who don't regularly check my website, I am pleased to announce that I recently uploaded a few rare scores of compositions for violin and orchestra from the early 20th century:

*Hans Bullerian*: _Violin concerto_ (1914)
*Alphonse Pirson*: _Evocante caresse, for violin or cello and orchestra_ (1920s)
*Georges Piccoli*: _Poeme for violin and orchestra_ (1930s)

Here's the way to the main page that leads you to the scores (and the free download):

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/

Best,
Tobias


----------

